# SMS als kostenlos angepriesen, Betrug?



## Clythoss (4 Juli 2007)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und habe ein paar Fragen.

Ich erhalte seit einer Weile Spam-Mails welche die Bitte enthalten irgendwelche Website´s zu besuchen und der jeweiligen Frau kostenlos eine SMS zu schicken. Da man täglich über Internetbetrug liest und hört hab ich mir vorher mal die AGB´s durchgelesen. Und die kostenlose SMS ist mit 2 Euro dann doch etwas teuer. Meine Frage hört sich vlt Naiv an, aber wenn mir ein Mitarbeiter einer Firma einen Dienst als kostenlos anpreist, ich für diesen aber dann 2 Euro bezahlen muss ist das nicht Betrug?

Kann ich solche Firmen anzeigen auch ohne das ich Schaden davongetragen habe? (Betrugsversuch)

Bringt das was? Die werden sich bestimmt irgendwie abgesichert haben, also was ist ihr Trick?

Ich bin bereit viel Zeit in das ganze zu investieren, hab aber keine Ahnung was ich genau machen kann. Mir fehlt einfach das Wissen, aber ich hoffe ihr helft mir.

--Clythoss


----------



## Heiko (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: SMS als kostenlos angepriesen, Betrug?*

Klar kannst Du Anzeige erstatten. Ich würde sogar dazu raten. Zumindest schadets nichts, wenns auch nicht unbedingt viel bringen muß.


----------



## Clythoss (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: SMS als kostenlos angepriesen, Betrug?*

Erst mal danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich hatte mir halt gedacht, wenn ichs mache, dann richtig. Daher würd ich gern wissen wie die sich gewöhnlich absichern. Die Formulierung der Mail ist es jedenfalls nicht. Der Text : "Wenn du Interesse hast dann kannst du mir ja kostenlos von dort aus eine SMS schreiben" ist ziemlich eindeutig.

Ich denk mir halt wenn die so offen Betrug praktizieren müssten die doch längst wieder Weg vom Fenster sein. Da sie das nicht sind haben sie offenbar einen Trick, um diese Betrugsmails zu entkräften. Aber welcher ist das?

Sagen die "Die Mail kann ja jeder geschrieben haben"? Würde bedeuten das ich das vorher nachweisen müsste.


----------



## Fallbeil (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: SMS als kostenlos angepriesen, Betrug?*

Schickst Du mit bitte mal ein oder zwei SMS per PN? Danke.


----------



## Clythoss (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: SMS als kostenlos angepriesen, Betrug?*

Der Spam kam nicht per SMS sondern per Mail. Also Email. Ich habs trotzdem mal geschickt. Hab mich vlt nicht klar genug ausgedrückt.


----------

